
Thousands Petition Netflix to Cancel Amazon Prime's Good Omens - NeedMoreTea
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/jun/20/petition-netflix-cancel-amazon-prime-good-omens-christian-neil-gaiman-terry-pratchett
======
not_a_cop75
A little bit of discrepancy to the article, because Netflix often claims a
movie or series is "A Netflix Original" when it's anything but. This could
have easily given some a wrong impression about who made the series. Still,
personally I think shows like this do more to focus on religion rather than to
take focus away - seems silly to protest something that is promoting at least
in some sense the things you like, just because it doesn't represent it
precisely to your liking.

~~~
ncmncm
Silliness is their stock in trade. Without, who would they recruit?

You could say it was ... _foreordained_.

~~~
LocalH
_foredained_

------
kup0
The group protesting it is called "Return to Order". Just at first glance,
that choice of name is repugnant. It's like an unholy mix of Christian Right /
Moral Majority + authoritarian echoes of the past all in one. Gross.

They are indeed a theocracy-promoting group, as one would easily suspect.

